# Apps - Sending Address to Car's GPS from Smart Phone



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just created an app that allows you to send addresses directly to your BMW's GPS system from your smart phone. BMW already allows you to do this but their module has some flaws.

This version I created allows you to extract addresses from your address book, copy and paste addresses, save the addresses directly to the app, and manage multiple cars. Also you can "name" the destination and it will show up correctly on your car's GPS (makes it easier).

It is a FREE app so feel free to use and comment on it. If you find any bugs, just let me know and I will fix it.

So far I finished the Android version and I am waiting for Apple to approve the iOS version. Once iOS becomes available I will let you guys know.

Here is the link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...endtocar&hl=en

If you cannot find it in the google play store, try searching for "sendtocar" with no spaces. You can try searching by "sendtocar", "Send2Car", or "SmarterMotors".

Anyways...hope you guys find it useful =). Please comment and let me know if it is good or it sucks. Thanks!!


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I've downloaded and sent a location already. As I'm on the train can't see if it's been received yet. But great app!


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Awesome MikeyF79. I hope you find it useful. While coding this app I ran into some minor bugs. I am pretty sure all bugs are out and it is working fine now =). I tested it on my 528i for a whole week and I haven't had any failures.

Let me know if you run into any problems. If you have any suggestions or features you would like let me know. I was actually thinking of integrating SMS text messaging into it so you can can text message the address to the car. Maybe for the next update =).


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd certainly try the iOS version once approved. Looks and sounds helpful!


----------



## rearview (Sep 9, 2014)

For IOS you might post to Cydia for testing. It wouldn't need Apple approval.


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

True, but the problem with Cydia is that you need a jailbroken iphone. It's all good, Apple should approve by next week. I submitted it for review this Monday so I should have it approved soon.


----------



## rearview (Sep 9, 2014)

Looking forward to trying it. Keep us posted.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I want to try it too..


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome, I will try this immediately, thanks!!


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

+1


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

What sort of connection do you need? Does it work over BT or USB/ConnectedDrive?


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

It works over ConnectedDrive. Nice and simple app. Makes using Google maps usable again!!


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Perfect thanks, i will give it a try in android. 
Warn us when be able in Cydia or APP store !!!


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Tokenmaster,

That's the beauty of this app. You do not need any type of direct connection to the car. There are no cables and you don't need Bluetooth (bluetooth requires you to be in close proximity).

That means you do not need to be anywhere near the car to use it. You could be 1000 miles away and it will still send. It's useful for (examples):

- if you are walking around and want to send an address to your car so that when you get to your car you can just click the navigate button and go. No more wasting time typing it in.

- let's say your wife or son want you to pick them up. They can just send the address to your car and you can navigate from wherever you are to their location.

- while on vacation, you can just send your whole destination iteniary and you are good to go because all the addresses are in your car with location names so you can easily identify the destinations

- you can easily copy and paste addresses from yelp, Google, your contacts, emails, or any other source and feed it into the app. So it's easier than manually entering the info from the dial inside the car.

The way this works is we are using the Internet to send the address.

Your BMW connecteddrive has a Internet connection built directly into it (most newer models). So it is connected to the Internet already and can receive/send info (your BMW has a SIM card built into it).

So you are using your smart phone's internet to send data to your car's computer system. Haha I hope I explained that well .


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I think I get it and can't wait for the iOS version to be available. This will be perfect for me as I use Google on my phone and voice command to set my destination. My 2016 map POI leaves a lot to be desired of and failed miserably. Thanks for making this app :thumbup:


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

By the way, does anyone have a Mercedes, Audi, Volvo, Ford, or GM car that can test this app on?

I have tested extensively on BMW (because I have one), but unfortunately I have not been able to test on the other cars to verify that it works. 

If anyone from this community is cool with being a beta tester for these other cars email me at [email protected]

I am pretty sure it works with the other cars because it's based on the same technology but I want to make 100% sure. Thanks


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Is it possible to make it work through BT, Mine came with no connectedDrive.....


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry the only way for it to work is if your car has ConnectedDrive.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lookishjoe said:


> I just created an app that allows you to send addresses directly to your BMW's GPS system from your smart phone. BMW already allows you to do this but their module has some flaws.
> 
> This version I created allows you to extract addresses from your address book, copy and paste addresses, save the addresses directly to the app, and manage multiple cars. Also you can "name" the destination and it will show up correctly on your car's GPS (makes it easier).


I will have to wait for the iPhone version in order to try it, but can't all of the above be done with the BMW Remote app?


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Sure I will let you know when it's approved. Yes, it's similar to the BMW remote but this one allows you to save and manage addresses.

It also allows you to name your destination and it shows up in your car with the destination. It's more helpful because you don't want to have to remember which street address is for what.

Example: you may have 123 Los Angeles Street and 345 Los Angeles Street. You know one is Chipotle and one is the Museum but without the name showing up with the address you are guessing or will have to remember.

By naming your destination and having it show up, it just makes it a little simpler. But yea...overall it is somewhat similar .


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lookishjoe said:


> Sure I will let you know when it's approved. Yes, it's similar to the BMW remote but this one allows you to save and manage addresses.
> 
> It also allows you to name your destination and it shows up in your car with the destination. It's more helpful because you don't want to have to remember which street address is for what.
> 
> ...


The BMW Remote integrates with the phone contacts, so multiple addresses can be saved to the contacts and managed that way, although the name of the contact is lost when the address is sent to the the car.

In any case, I look forward to trying your app when available.


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey dmnc,

Oops, your right. My bad. It actually does integrate with contacts. All this time and I never saw the contacts button.

Haha sorry, my comment earlier was wrong. I guess it's more similar than I thought. Looks like the difference really is the allowing to name your destination.

Anyways, this is just a hobby of mines. I built it because I wanted something a little different than the BMW remote app. I thought I would just share it just in case other people wanted to use it too.

I will let you know when the iOS version is out and let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

:thumbup: It is very nice of you to the share the app with other people here.


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Haha thanks .

Yea...it gives me satisfaction when I can build something that helps me but can also help others. Sharing is caring.

I actually have another web app if anyone is interested:

When getting my lease through BMW, I noticed that it is difficult for a regular person to understand how their lease rate is calculated. So I built a calculator thinking it would help other people negotiate better rates.

If you guys are interested, take a look at the calculator and let me know what you guys think. Link: www.smartermotors.com

I ended up getting my 2015 528i lease with a $58,750 MSRP for $454 a month. I think that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice little App Joseph, and thanks for sharing it. :thumbup:


----------



## jfai (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Joseph for sharing the app.

I tried to copy an address from Google Maps using (1) Maps>Share>Send2Car and (2) Maps > Share > Copy to clipboard, then Send2Car > Paste from clipboard. In both cases, only the street address was copied into Send2Car correctly. The city, state, and ZIP were wrong (not sure if they weren't transferred at all or transferred incorrectly).

Example: Maps address was "400 Forest Ave, Palo Alto, CA 94301". After transferring the address to Send2Car with method (1), the address became "400 Forest Ave, Portland, ME 04101". Using method (2), the address became "400 Forest Ave http://*******/maps/FIB2J"

FWIW, sending the corrected address to the car worked fine.


```
Samsung Galaxy S6 SM-G920A
Android 5.0.2
Maps 9.14.0
```


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Let me take a look at the code. Probably something wrong in the conversion process.


----------



## Oligarch (Aug 9, 2015)

Just to clarify, one must have a subscription to ConnectedDrive?


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Yup. ConnectedDrive is required. It usually comes included with your BMW at no additional cost.

You can always test it if you want but it's probably not going to work.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

lookishjoe said:


> Yup. ConnectedDrive is required. It usually comes included with your BMW at no additional cost.
> 
> You can always test it if you want but it's probably not going to work.


i will correct that. I have no Conected drive services contract, I only registered my car in the BMW conecteddrive web page in Germany (I am from Spain and also my car), and now , without paying anything, i am able to use the MY BMW remote app (android) to send directions to the car from my mobile phone. Only that, not to open doors, etc.
i tried it with Iphone and it doesn´t let me do it. And neither your app.

A great mistery :dunno::dunno:


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

g4movtpt said:


> i will correct that. I have no Conected drive services contract, I only registered my car in the BMW conecteddrive web page in Germany (I am from Spain and also my car), and now , without paying anything, i am able to use the MY BMW remote app (android) to send directions to the car from my mobile phone. Only that, not to open doors, etc.
> i tried it with Iphone and it doesn´t let me do it. And neither your app.
> 
> A great mistery :dunno::dunno:


Hmm, that is odd. If yet works with the my BMW remote app, it should work with the one I built.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

lookishjoe said:


> Hmm, that is odd. If yet works with the my BMW remote app, it should work with the one I built.


I wrote the same user and password, so i can,t understand it. It is surprise me that iPhone don,t let me.
Any idea?


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

g4movtpt said:


> I wrote the same user and password, so i can,t understand it. It is surprise me that iPhone don,t let me.
> Any idea?


Honestly...I don't know why the android version of My BMW Remote works but the iOS version of My BMW Remote does not work.

I would call BMW and ask them why. If it works on android it should work on iOS.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

lookishjoe said:


> Honestly...I don't know why the android version of My BMW Remote works but the iOS version of My BMW Remote does not work.
> 
> I would call BMW and ask them why. If it works on android it should work on iOS.


I have no contract, and it works so call them......


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Good News. Apple approved the iOS version today =)

Here is the link. It is just got approved so it may not show up if you are searching by name. Just use the link OR you can wait another day for all the keywords to populate so you can search by name

Link to Send to Car from iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/send-to-car/id1038785339?mt=8

Also, this is a version 1. I have tested for BMW and it works fine. However, there are some known bugs for the other cars. I will be releasing the fixes in the next update. Every update takes 1 week for apple to approve =(. So please bear with me and if you find any bugs, please message me and I will get them fixed.

Thanks =).

- Joe


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lookishjoe said:


> Good News. Apple approved the iOS version today =)


Joe, I just downloaded the iOS version of your app.

Everything works fine if I copy and paste an address and send it to the car.

However, with iOS 9 the integration with the Maps app does not seem to work as described. Once I select the Directions icon on the top left of the screen, the third tab is no longer "Apps", but "Transit". I can still access "Routing Apps" by selecting the icon on the top right of the screen, but your app does not show up there.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

I couldn't get the app to work on iOS 9. Always get an authentication failure even though my connected drive email and password are correct
I don't see how to access contacts from the app and sending from google or Apple maps is a bit clunky. 
The display doesn't fit on the screen of an iPhone 6, so I have to keep scrolling up and down which is annoying
In summary the BMW remote app is far easier and nicer to use - sorry


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

.


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

colinquack said:


> I couldn't get the app to work on iOS 9. Always get an authentication failure even though my connected drive email and password are correct
> I don't see how to access contacts from the app and sending from google or Apple maps is a bit clunky.
> The display doesn't fit on the screen of an iPhone 6, so I have to keep scrolling up and down which is annoying
> In summary the BMW remote app is far easier and nicer to use - sorry


All good. Thanks for your honest opinion.

I will work on making it more user friendly. Building apps is just a hobby. If you have any other issues, feel free to shoot it my way so I can make it better.


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Joe, I just downloaded the iOS version of your app.
> 
> Everything works fine if I copy and paste an address and send it to the car.
> 
> However, with iOS 9 the integration with the Maps app does not seem to work as described. Once I select the Directions icon on the top left of the screen, the third tab is no longer "Apps", but "Transit". I can still access "Routing Apps" by selecting the icon on the top right of the screen, but your app does not show up there.


Thanks for the comments. I will fix it in the next update.

I actually didn't test it on ios 9 yet...haha I am still running ios 8 :eeps:

My bad. I will get it fixed in the nexr update.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lookishjoe said:


> Thanks for the comments. I will fix it in the next update.
> 
> I actually didn't test it on ios 9 yet...haha I am still running ios 8 :eeps:
> 
> My bad. I will get it fixed in the nexr update.


Great! The integration with the Maps app would be a definite advantage over the BMW Remote app. The GUI is nice too.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

lookishjoe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just created an app that allows you to send addresses directly to your BMW's GPS system from your smart phone. BMW already allows you to do this but their module has some flaws.
> 
> ...


Joseph,

First off, I like your little app!

After several attempts to establish my car (kept having problems with password), got that squared away. Indeed, if you type in an address, the App will send it to the car quite nicely. *When I drop a pin in Google Maps, however*, it picks up some weird addresses; think this has to do with something I read that Google has changed the way they have coordinates/locations for that type of location and all you get is a blank.

Anyhow, here's some particulars to help:
 I have a Samsung Galaxy S4, running Android 4.4.4;
Phone has Google Maps v9.14.0
Hope that helps -- not trying to rain on the parade because as I said, this App is quite good!!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

*iOS 9*

I keep getting this error "the authN circuit failed" when i try to send a manually-entered address.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

ktula said:


> I keep getting this error "the authN circuit failed" when i try to send a manually-entered address.


This definitely has potential, but I get the same thing: "SendToCar the authN circuit failed.". I'm running IOS 9.

I get the error whether I enter an address manually, or copy it from Google Maps.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

I am just curious how your app authenticates with BMW ConnectedDrive. Does the app redirect the username/password to BMW's servers or is it sent to your own server before being redirected to BMW's? Is the username/password encrypted between the app and BMW's servers?


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

I downloaded the app and had to put in the username and password associated with my Connected Drive account. Set up is quick and it works very well for me! I'm using an iPhone 6 with iOS 9 and have a '12 535. I typed an address into the field and hit 'send.' Within 5 seconds it says 'address sent to car successfully.' Go to Connected Drive on I drive and its there under 'messages.' Click on it and it'll start nav to the addy. 
I've sent three addresses to the car, all with no issues. Handy little app!


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

Joe, I look forward to trying out the app. One comment/question: You call the app "Send2Car", but in iTunes it's called "Send To Car". Is there a reason for the two similar, but different names? I originally searched for the former and was unable to find your app. The only way I found it was by clicking the itunes link you provided and seeing the different name.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

You may want to also check Smarter Motors.
On Google Play at least, there was a same named App, but logo had a torquoise car & circle arcs -- not sure it is still supported


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

FrogmanF30 said:


> This definitely has potential, but I get the same thing: "SendToCar the authN circuit failed.". I'm running IOS 9.
> 
> I get the error whether I enter an address manually, or copy it from Google Maps.


I got the same error when copying from GMaps or entering manually. IPhone 5s running IOS 8.1.1.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

cronimi said:


> I got the same error when copying from GMaps or entering manually. IPhone 5s running IOS 8.1.1.


I got this to work!!

I had to change my e-mail address to all upper case (my user name, not the domain name). I don't need to do that for the BMW Remote app.

I.e. [email protected]

If that's a universal BMW thing, then this app should automatically convert the user name in the e-mail address to uppercase before sending it to BMW. That would avoid a lot of confusion.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

FrogmanF30 said:


> If that's a universal BMW thing, then this app should automatically convert the user name in the e-mail address to uppercase before sending it to BMW. That would avoid a lot of confusion.


It is not universal: I did not have to do this when I tried.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

FrogmanF30,
I went through a drill to get App to recognize my BMW Assist account. I tried my EMail several different ways, but eventually reset my password through BMW Portal and this App worked with my address as [email protected].
BTW, for the longest time BMW Geniuses insisted EMail address be in all caps.

So who knows??


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rsnic said:


> FrogmanF30,
> I went through a drill to get App to recognize my BMW Assist account. I tried my EMail several different ways, but eventually reset my password through BMW Portal and this App worked with my address as [email protected].
> BTW, for the longest time BMW Geniuses insisted EMail address be in all caps.
> 
> So who knows??


I had to reset my password also.

I wanted to verify it with the BMW remote app, but couldn't re-log into that either.

I just re-tested with the send-to-car app and it works properly with a lower, mixed, or all upper case user name.

So, it looks like it was an expired password that caused the problem and not the format of the user name.


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

Tried everything suggested here including password reset and still get the error.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

ktula said:


> I am just curious how your app authenticates with BMW ConnectedDrive. Does the app redirect the username/password to BMW's servers or is it sent to your own server before being redirected to BMW's? Is the username/password encrypted between the app and BMW's servers?


Perhaps when the developer has time, he could answer my questions.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

I keep getting this error "the authN circuit failed"


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

i have F26 X4 07/2014 with factory VO/FA:
6AC	Intelligent Emergency Call
6AE	Teleservices	
6NH	Hands-free Facility W. Usb Interfac	
663	Radio Bmw Professional

The car comes with TCB high, and radio pro is NBT is compatible with connected drive services.
my question, i retrofit Navigation with FSC codes for my VIN also i change TCB because ISTAP ask other refference. now all is ok as OEM status.

I go to: https://www.bmw-connecteddrive.de
just i regesiter ok 
add my car VIN ok (confirmation code is send to car)

the problem is in car i not found in connected drive menu, My Info or my messajes (and i cant find confirmation code, for activate account)
Is possible obtain send to car in my case?
thanks


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Just curious, are you guys comfortable using this app, not knowing how your BMW ConnectedDrive authentication information is stored and how it's transmitted to BMW's servers?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> i have F26 X4 07/2014 with factory VO/FA:
> 6AC	Intelligent Emergency Call
> 6AE	Teleservices
> 6NH	Hands-free Facility W. Usb Interfac
> ...


Finally i "found the problem" The problem is TCB conexion I use original conexion and cable of Radio to TCB. this is same as USB of globebox, just i cut wire and Cross wires like HSD of USB, Now is work

Now I have MY MESSAGES in Connected drive menu. also i can update services in menu.
but i never receive confirmation code. from https://www.bmw-connecteddrive.de

if TCB is remplaced (my car comes with TCB and is remplaced with other TCB) is possible receive confirmation CODE?
i mean the code is send to determinated MAC stored in bmw server. and in my case when i request confirmation Code, BMW send this to my original TCB macaddress?
I'm wrong with this? jejejejeej


----------



## Doodah Fester (Sep 18, 2015)

lookishjoe said:


> Thanks for the comments. I will fix it in the next update.
> 
> I actually didn't test it on ios 9 yet...haha I am still running ios 8 :eeps:
> 
> My bad. I will get it fixed in the nexr update.


Is there any timeline on this fix. Really hobbles its utility otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

I keep getting this error "the authN circuit failed" 
when i try to send a manually-entered address.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Ken05,

I tried it & was successful. Was then all set to provide you BMW Assist & BMW Genius 800 phone numbers so they can check things out at their end until realized where you are. Would think there are equivalents in Australia since I think it is something at server end


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

thanks, who would I have to contact to get it resolved, would it be the BMW Connect people here, what do I tell them, will they know what the app is .


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

The BMW Connect people sound like BMW Assist here so probably best to start there. Tell them what you tried to do and what happened. Hope that helps


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Is it possible to add features to your app Joseph?

If there was a way to gain a proper understanding of the way BMW communicates with the car, perhaps we can add functions just as remote start from the app. The car has its own internet connection and if you have the BMW ConnecedDrive credentials, will BMW let you authenticate with their servers and relay instructions to the car?

It seems to me that BMW is not publishing APIs at this time.

You guy see the glaring BMW omission in Apple's newly published master list of CarPlay supporting makes and models?

http://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/available-models/



ktula said:


> Perhaps when the developer has time, he could answer my questions.





ktula said:


> Just curious, are you guys comfortable using this app, not knowing how your BMW ConnectedDrive authentication information is stored and how it's transmitted to BMW's servers?


I, too, would like to know this.

I am sure Joseph thought of this and is encrypting the data before transmitting it.


----------



## beamx6 (Oct 21, 2015)

lookishjoe said:


> good news. Apple approved the ios version today =)
> 
> here is the link. It is just got approved so it may not show up if you are searching by name. Just use the link or you can wait another day for all the keywords to populate so you can search by name
> 
> ...


i cant get to app from us app store. It says not for my country. Is this correct?


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

*Send2Car no longer on marketplace*

Sorry everyone, but I have removed Send2Car from the google and apple store. I no longer have enough time to keep the app updated as I have a new baby on the way . You guys can check out BMW's Remote Control App. They have the send address to car function.

Thanks again to everyone that found this app useful.


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

However, I do still have the lease calculator working. So for anyone who wants to calculate and save their lease negotiations, check out the website www.smartermotors.com

When I negotiated my lease, I found that it is very helpful to know what you are paying for. That way the salesman does not pad anything. I think I got a pretty sweet deal by truly understanding what goes into the lease payment.

Thanks again =).


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Joseph,

Thanks for your contributions to our community -- I for one very much appreciate them!

Best of luck with the family!


----------



## lookishjoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you for those kind words =). It is our first baby and we are super excited. I have tons of ideas, but not enough time. I will definitely come back and contribute more as I find more time.

Thanks again.



Rsnic said:


> Joseph,
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to our community -- I for one very much appreciate them!
> 
> Best of luck with the family!


----------

